# Swat the movie



## TallAdam85 (Aug 24, 2003)

Did any one see swat the move if so was it any good thanks


----------



## OULobo (Aug 25, 2003)

I saw it this weekend. Just the usual macho testosterone fest. Not that that isn't fun, but I didn't really catch very many tactics or cool toys. I give it a B-.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh Yeah, and Samuel L rocks as usual.


----------



## tarabos (Aug 25, 2003)

saw it when it came out. it was a fun, energetic and enjoyable movie. nothing to write home about but i liked it. i would recommend it if you are looking for a good action movie that actually has a bit of a storyline in it.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 25, 2003)

I think they managed to preserve all of the elitism and none of the profesionallness (not a word I know) of special forces and their para-military equivilants.  Other than that it was an okay "crapy action movie."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2003)

Hows it compare to the old series?  I used to love that.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 26, 2003)

guess i will go with my friend who works at the movies so i will see it for free since not to good of reviews


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

swat was just ok kinda long no real good fight seens that where hand to hand lots of good gun fights
1-10 i give it 6


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 11, 2003)

It's the usual, lots of action.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

lot of action but could use more story line


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *lot of action but could use more story line *



That's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

> That's what I'm talkin' about


 yea if the action is hot chicks fighting in swim wear then it even better but if not then need a little more story


----------

